# CeilingLink or CeilingMax



## chas (Jan 28, 2007)

Has anyone used either of these products for installing ceiling tiles?

http://www.ceilinglink.com/

http://www.acpideas.com/index.cfm?XlinkID=18


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

I've not used either of those but the coffered ceiling system looks seriously sweet. I've requested a sample.

Bryan


----------



## chas (Jan 28, 2007)

> the coffered ceiling system looks seriously sweet


Are you talking the Evoba stuff at ACP?


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

That Evoba stuff looks great. On Bob Vila's Home Again, they showed a coffered drop ceiling install using the OwensCorning equivalent.

It looked great (like an artisan custom cut all the panels and trim) and apparently it's designed for theaters.

I'm a big fan of drop ceilings for a lot of reasons. Running wire is super easy, wiring projectors and the like is easier, and you can easily stuff acoustic panels or more insulation in trouble areas for bass absorption. It used to be that the drawbacks were looks only, but it seems that is no longer a factor.


----------

